# SAV Apple



## Rom5600 (7 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour

J'ai envoyer mon iphone 7 en réparation avec le service d'Apple ou ils viennent le chercher directement chez vous.

Je voulais savoir pourquoi il l'ont envoyer en République Tchèque en regardant le tracking UPS, sa m'intrigue donc si quelqu'un a la réponse 

Localisation Date Heure Locale Activité
OSTRAVA HRABOVA,  CZ 07/12/2017 8:15 Livré
Ostrava,  Czechia 07/12/2017 7:51 En cours de livraison

07/12/2017 7:50 Lecture à l'arrivée
Ozarowice,  Poland 07/12/2017 6:45 Lecture au départ

07/12/2017 5:32 Lecture à l'arrivée
Koeln,  Germany 07/12/2017 3:54 Lecture au départ

07/12/2017 0:35 Lecture à l'arrivée
Roissy Charles de Gaulle,  France 06/12/2017 23:27 Lecture au départ

06/12/2017 22:41 Lecture à l'arrivée
Saint-Jacques-de-la-Lande,  France 06/12/2017 21:45 Lecture au départ

06/12/2017 21:06 Lecture à l'arrivée

06/12/2017 21:01 Lecture au départ

06/12/2017 14:35 Lecture de l'enlèvement
Czechia 05/12/2017 12:10 (ET) Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------



## lostOzone (12 Décembre 2017)

Les mystères de la logistique [emoji85]


----------



## Hellow (14 Décembre 2017)

C'est tout à fait normal, Apple possède un centre de réparation là-bas.


----------

